

Jeff Dean - The Chuck Norris of Google - mkarttic
http://www.businessinsider.com/astounding-facts-about-googles-most-badass-engineer-jeff-dean-2012-1?op=1

======
taligent
Might be a bad analogy considering Chuck Norris is completely insane:

"You and I have a rendezvous with destiny. We will preserve for our children
this last best hope for man on earth, or we will sentence them to take the
first step into a thousand years of darkness."

